# P&S Cook Out People & Food List - Oct 8th.



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*P&S Cook Out People & Food List - Oct 8th. - 9:00AM - TILL - SANDY POINT STATE PARK*

PEOPLE & FOOD LIST UPDATED FRI. 9/30
--------------------------------------------------
Catman - Taragon Chicken Salad & Rolls, Small Weber Grill W/Charcoal & Starter

Big Rad - Burgers 

TriggerFish - Jambalaya, plastic ware, some
plates & trash bags

mike burgess - Pulled Pork BBQ ?

Hat 80 - Potato Salad

fyremanjef - Catsup, Mustard, Relish, Mayo ,BBQ Sauce 

NONESUCH - Music, Bob Marley Style

Bubba Blue - Popeye's Chicken, Canopy,
2 small grills, Propane For One Grill, One Set Of Grill Utensils

CAST DADDY L - Hot Dogs & Buns, Soda

Shaggy 

Combatcatcher +1 - Stir Fry

Talapia - Chips, Pretzels, Paper Plates, Charcoal and Fluid.

Carpetman

Sandman

Axon

Flounda - Grill Utensils & Soda

Otter - Hamberger Rolls

Crawfish - Pasta Salad

Chesapeakecarper

Orest +1 - Pot Of Chili, Salt&Pepper, Onions

Jamaican Fisher - Alum. Foil

War Machine - Paper Towels
-----------------------------------------------

Food Stuff Still Needed:

Cole Slaw, 2 Reg. Size Grills, 1 Set of Grill Utensils
Note: Everyone should bring their own beverages, ice, and folding chairs.
__________________


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Nick,

Add one set of grill utensils to my list. Will also bring a few small propane tanks for my small Weber.

Maybe I missed it, or forgot (hey, it happens...) but has there been a time set?

.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*I'll Bring*

Hey Nick,

Put me down for the Catsup, Mustard and Relish.

I will bring some Mayo and BBQ Sauce too.

Jeff


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I hadn't set an official time yet but was considering 9:00 AM TILL. I'm getting there around 7:00 AM to make sure we have tables and start setting up. Anyone else want to help set up or just fish. H tide is 9:02 AM. Bubba, you're probaboy going to need a help with the canopy. Figure start the charcoal around 10:00 AM and have food ready to eat by 11:00 AM.

You guys that were wondering what to bring take a look at the FOOD post and pick something. The hamburgers can be split by 2 people.

Don't forget, the weekends at SPSP are still considered "In Season" so it's $4.00 a head at the gate.

Do you guys want to invite the park rangers to stop by for something to eat? Makes no difference to me, just thought it would be a nice jester on P&S's part.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ok, I'll be out early to help you set up.

Canopy, yeah could use another person to help for about a minute. Not real big, but it's easy to put up, and move, if we need to. Like the ones at your local flea market or craft show.

If the current pattern continues, my guess is that there'll be a lot more socializing than fishing. 

Rangers. My vote is to invite them.

As an aside, Nick, the crabs are finally waking up in the Magothy. See my posts on the other forum. Having the best luck in the 10-15' range. Also, tighten up your hog rings. They'll fall apart on ya' if you don't.  
.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*C-d-l*

Has Hot Dogs And Buns And Sodas :d


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

*A thought*

I have assisted with setting up get togethers like this and know how much a pain in the @ss it can be, especially if folks keep wanting to change things.

I am not proposing changing anything, per se, but want to throw a thought out for discussion. Afterwards, I will respectfully retreat to my hole. 

Thought:
We are getting together to socialize and maybe catch a few fish. At least fishing is what we all have in common, besides eatin' and BS'n. 

If the current lousy pattern continues, and considering how things were last year in early October, SPSP will probably be a frickin' waste when it comes to fishing.  

A picnic at SPSP is cool, but I probably won't even bring my gear. Keep that in mind, this will be a *picnic*, not a fishing get together.

Alternative:
The Narrows. Early October is still kinda early, but the fall migration should be starting by then. At the very least, catching something interesting will be more of a possibility than SPSP for sure. A couple weeks later would be better but the weather starts getting iffy then.

Picnic at the Narrows, how? The western side has a pavilion, lots of parking and is covered under the bridge so the weather will be less of a concern. 

Negatives: 
There's just a portapotty, no decent restroom for the ladies... no running water that I know of and the biggie, high tide that day isn't until 10pm. Decent fishing won't turn on until after 11pm. The following Saturday on the 15th would be better, fishing wise. High at 4:30pm with sunset at 6:30pm. Picnic or no picnic, I will be there that evening tossing lures.  

One other positive, after picnicking and fishing, if the fishing turns out to be a dud, there are choices of close bars to move the party to.

Ok, like I said, this was just a thought, and I will now go hide. 
.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hay catman, made some Jambalaya this past weekend with some freash hot peppers that a friend gave me from his garden(Habanero,Scotch Bonnet,Serrano and Szechuan) in the batch that I made and ate I put in the serrano and boy did it hit the spot,wish you were there and Hat when I make yours I'll make sure it won't hurt your tum-tum,but for the rest of us one will be mild and the other I'll spruce up a little.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry, I don't know how you can eat that 5 alarm stuff. I love Jambalaya and the hot stuff just takes away for its taste. I guess your taste buds can sort it all out. Any any rate I'm sure looking forward to trying your. Did you every notice that most of our conversations end up talking about food.  See you soon.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

What esle can we talk about besides food, can't catch anything off the pier or so so surf(in the bay). I'll be hitten the Rappahannock early Sat. morning with a couple of friends for croaker,spot and maybe trout or even rock,I hear from this friend there's good pickens down there. TRIGGER


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

*picnic*

Nick I will head down with you early and give ya a hand!!!!!! Maybe bring my better half and son !!!!!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Larry - Hope you nail them good. Haven't fished the Rapp in over 20 yrs.

Mike - Thanks man.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I'll be there early too, to help y'all set up, that's if the fish will let me,lol.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Larry. Maybe I'll get to sample a little of your Jambalaya and a little of what Mike brings and a little of Popeye's chicken that Bubba is bringing early. Glad you guys are coming early to set up. I'll be too full to help.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

yummmm... jambalaya and spicy fried chicken for breakfast... shoot, might as well break out the BL's too.  

If you guys can't find us when you show up at lunch time, just listen for the burpin'. 

Have a thought, (yeah, I'm leaving the "other" thought alone, for now...  )... when I decided to bring fried chicken, I was thinking this would start in the afternoon. In other words, if we're setting up fairly early in the AM, that means it's gonna be cold from the night before.

Anybody got a small microwave we can plug in at the bathrooms to warm up the cold stuff? If not, I guess we can do the little grills and foil routine.

Guess you need to add a roll of foil to my list.
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Bubba, fried chicken is at its best when cold!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

FYI, realized this morning that the US Sail Boat Show in Annapolis will be going on the same time as our thing at SPSP. 

Shouldn't affect SPSP much except for heavier than usual traffic on Rt 50, but for the out-of-towners that are planning on getting a motel room somewhere... better reserve early! 

I'm not a blow-boater myself. The following weekend is the US Power Boat Show. It's worth a look if you don't mind the crowds. Keep a towel handy to wipe up the drool.  

Annapolis is expecting well over 100,000 visitors those weekends.  
.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I will be there and will bring*

the wife.

Can make a pot of chili.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just back from vacation and bumping thread to the top. Orest, glad you're bringing the chili. For those who haven't decided on what to bring please pick something from the list.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I feel like a slug bringing the easy stuff, 
but I will find a way to live with myself.  

Potato Chips, Pretzels, Paper Plates, Charcoal & Starter Fluid


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks T.


----------



## SevernaParkFishH (Mar 29, 2005)

I thought I might drop into meet some of the guys that I have enjoyed reading their posts since spring, but that is the same weekend as the Mid-Atlantic Surf Fishing Tournament in Ocean City, Md. Has anyone ever fished that? It's the only weekend that 4 wheelers can roam the O.C. beach. Hellva lot of fun.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Let's try to keep this thread on point
with the cook out. New posts are
always welcome.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*I will bring the ground meat*

for burgers (venison) or the pressed 1/4lb patties from BJ's if I am unlucky in the tree stand.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Rad.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

catfish said:


> .......................Do you guys want to invite the park rangers to stop by for something to eat? Makes no difference to me, just thought it would be a nice jester on P&S's part.


I only got ONE reply about inviting the rangers to stop by and that was a YES from Bubba Blue. Since nobody voiced an objection I emailed them an invitation.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman welcome back from the easy life, I need to go fishing but won't beable to for a couple of weeks,to many honey-do's,but can't wait for the good eats and good friends and the one's I haven't met at this time. Don't worry Talapia about being a slug we'll let you "MAKE" something special the next time.  TRIGGER


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Trigger. Know what you mean by the honey do list. Since my retirement my list has certainly grown. I told my wife I'm going to put part of the list out for bids and hire a handyman to do the rest. Look forward to seeing you at the cookout.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

btt


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Bump it.......


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*I`ll bring*

Alum Foil.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

I'd love to be there but have some fun for me. I'll be spending my birthday with the two ladies in my life, my wife and 14 month old daughter. Catch something, anything, most of all just have a good time...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Btt :d


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

*picnic*

Saint Sue and I will be there early to help out Nick!!!!!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks guys.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We still need 2 regular size grills. Anyone want to volunteer?


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*bump*

...and I'll bring a couple of bags of burger buns. Looking forward to it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

There's still a few items we need for the cook out.

Onions, Salt & Pepper, Cole Slaw, 2 Reg. Size Grills, 2 Sets of Grill Utensils, Paper Towels.

Need some volunteers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I can bring*

Onions, sliced and diced and salt and pepper. 

And maybe more.

When are we eating? I would like to help cook; but the only probably I have is the wife is not a morning person, need to check with her and see when she can be ready to leave the house.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Btt


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Do we have a final guest list and food list*

of what everyone is bringing and what is still needed?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> of what everyone is bringing and what is still needed?


Yep, the first thread is current. Only 8 more days guys. Those that haven't decided on what to bring pick something from the NEEDED list in the 1st. thread GUEST/FOOD LIST . Hope the wx man is good to us as there is no raindate.  Should the weather go South I'll make a decision at 6:00 PM on Friday.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*A few threads back*

I said I'd bring salt/pepper and sliced/diced onions.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry I missed it. Now we're current. Thanks.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Count me in guys*

Let me know what I can bring. I havent seen any of you guys in a while so it would nice to hook up with everyone again.


WM


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey WM, glad you can make it. I've got you down for paper towels. 4 or 5 rolls should do it.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

I'll bring the a grill utensil and cans of sodas.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Btt


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*No problem*

I will make sure i have the Paper towels.


WM


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey Guys....Domestic issues....Family vs Fishing has arose in @ home...Doesn't look like I will make this weekend....


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Too bad. Hope everything is ok.

(Me =  was looking forward to some monkey.)

Been since the FLF kissoff that I've experienced the barking...  
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry you can't make it.  If the weather front that is moving in over the region Thursday stalls none of us may be making it.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Well if it stalls, Hat won't be getten his Jambalaya, I guess I'll have to share it with some friends.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> Onions, sliced and diced and salt and pepper.
> 
> And maybe more.
> 
> When are we eating? I would like to help cook; but the only probably I have is the wife is not a morning person, need to check with her and see when she can be ready to leave the house.


I'd like to have the food ready to eat no later than 11:00 AM. But you know how the guys are, we'll be eating while still setting up. 

I'm getting there early (7:00 AM) to set up and my wife is coming around 10. Perhaps your wife can come later also. Just a thought.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> Well if it stalls, Hat won't be getten his Jambalaya, I guess I'll have to share it with some friends.


Hey Larry if we get weathered out I'll be at your house around 9:00 AM to eat both my share and Clyde's share of the Jambalaya.  He wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Weather is looking iffy for sure. 

Weather.com - 60% rain, high of 64 deg. 
 

If there was going to be some fish worth catching there, I'd be there regardless. For just a picnic? Nah.

Guess we'll see.
.


----------

